# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  О посвящении

## Василий

Соблюдаю все принципы и повторяю мантру около 3 месяцев, хожу в храм на воскресные программы. Хочу получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Слышал, что необходимо заручиться рекомендациями, чтобы духовный учитель рассматривал вас как ученика. Чьи это рекомендации и как их можно заслужить?

----------

